# Logo "sportlicher" machen



## micha (18. August 2005)

Hallo Grafikforum,

wollte ich mal um ein paar Tipps bitten, wie man das dezeitige Logo etwas "sportlicher" machen kann ohne, dass das Logo unseriös und verspielt wirkt.

Mein erster Ansatz war, statt normaler Schrift den Font auf kursiv umzustellen. Auch gefällt mir der eigentliche (Kreis mit Vektor nach oben hin) nicht soooo gut. Sieht eher nach Börse aus.

Thematisch geht es um Sportanalytik, insbesondere im Radsport.

Was würde euch so auf Anhieb einfallen? Ich hoffe auf ein paar Tipps von euch in einer Art kreativen Brainstormings.

Riesen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!

Micha


----------



## Mamphil (18. August 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe mal auf die Schnelle ein Fahrrad gebastelt. Vielleicht kannst du ein solches in ähnlicher Form ins Logo (statt des Graphen) einbauen?

Ggf. wäre es interessant ein Rad noch zusätzlich als Stoppuhr um zu funktionieren...

Mamphil


----------



## thecamillo (18. August 2005)

Sorry hatte die Bodoni leider nicht zur Hand, hoffe aber es kommt der Schrift in etwa gleich! 

Warum nicht so?


----------



## micha (21. August 2005)

Hallo mal wieder!
Ich war über's Wochenende nicht da und lese hier nun schon Replies zu meinem Posting.
Juhuu! Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Zu den Vorschlägen:
#1 Das Fahrrad ist zu groß. Wenn ich es verkleinere gehen die Details verloren, die das Fahrrad erkennen lassen.
#2 Hier stimmt zwar die Größe, aber der Detailreichtum ist mir zu hoch. Ich wollte eher ein stilisiertes Fahrrad (wenn überhaupt) haben.

Vielleicht habe ich mich etwas mißverständlich ausgedrückt:
Wie kann man am besten rein typografisch, dieses Logo "sportlicher" machen ohne dabei auf ausgefallene Typos zurückzugreifen?
Derzeit habe ich Georgia verwendet. Die steht in meinen Augen für etwas seriöses. Die Schriftart habe ich dann auf kursiv gestellt, damit es dynamischer wirkt.

Abgesehen von einem Fahrrad und einem stilisierten Diagramm, was könnte man noch als kleines Logo innerhalb des Kreises meines Logos verwenden?


----------

